
Instagram will use AI to filter anti-vax content - hhs
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/katienotopoulos/instagram-will-use-ai-to-filter-anti-vax-content
======
mimixco
FB platforms can only be used for hurting people _in ways approved by FB._

